# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Automated guided vehicles, Staubli, Pfaffikon, Switzerland

## Airicist2

Developer - Staubli

staubli.com/europe/en/robotics/products/AGV-platforms.html

Playlist "AGV and mobile robotic solutions"

----------


## Airicist2

Automated guided vehicles from Stäubli WFT

Jul 20, 2021




> Did you ever wonder how to automatically connect your production cells? Have a look at our #AGV platform in action on the #factory floor. Agile, precise and connected to your enterprise ecosystem, our AGV delivers a highly flexible solution.

----------

